

Money making dreams and the reality - ambiate
http://sanguinity.net/pictures/2010/making-money-on-the-internet/

======
patio11
I really sucked at market size estimation back in the day:

[http://images1.bingocardcreator.com/blog-
images/hn/reality-b...](http://images1.bingocardcreator.com/blog-
images/hn/reality-breaks-expectations.png)

~~~
ambiate
That is absolutely creepy that we used the same colors and all. I was in
mspaint trying to choose between green and purple as a 'dream color,' and
green just seemed more like a 'start it' color.

I wish my reality charts were more like that. I scooped up a few iPad/Kindle
dev/app sites and hope to find enough time to make something out of them!

~~~
patio11
_That is absolutely creepy that we used the same colors and all._

Oh, my bad, I suppose without context that post might look like I was
commenting about a pre-existing thingee. I created that image about ten
minutes ago in response to yours and so used the same colors. Then a quick
commit, svn update ..., and a new URL popped up on my website so I could
copy/paste into HN.

------
krmmalik
Link doesnt seem to be working?

~~~
ambiate
something in the tubes went wrong! (100% cpu usage, 100% disk io), my linode
got throttled

------
gsaines
This is pretty fun, I especially liked the iPhone graph.

------
ambiate
I'm hoping the Kindle will be the next gold mine!

~~~
vishaldpatel
No way man. The iPad is the next gold mine!

~~~
ambiate
The iPad just seems like most of the apps will get converted to a larger,
'friendly' UI and keep on making revenue.

The Kindle is an open book!

------
aresant
This mirrors the average money-making-misadventures in the online space so
well it's scary, nice job to the author.

------
vaksel
isn't the whole "my hope for this post is $1.29 from adsense" against Google
ToS? Kinda implies you want people clicking.

~~~
ambiate
wasn't exactly what I was aiming for, last time I posted I made 1.28 ;\

------
DXL
Would you mind writing up a piece about your offline affiliate marketing
experience, since it seems to be the most successful thing you've done?

~~~
ambiate
I'll do a write up tomorrow, but I'm about to head to sleep. Been refreshing
the statistics page and looking at ref urls for an hour and checking out some
of these news sites I've never heard of!

email me at admin @ the linked website . com and I'll either email it to you
or post it. The writeup will require quite a bit of time and tweaking :D

------
tjoozeylabs
Inaccurate

------
corruption
I really do wonder how people _don't_ make money on the internet. It's
trivially easy to make it to mid six figures. I've personally found it
extremely difficult to make it to 7/8.

~~~
staunch
If it's so trivially easy why don't you have 20 people do it under your
direction, and to your benefit? If it's so easy why don't you just do it 10
times simultaneously?

~~~
corruption
I'm working on that. It's hard to find good people though - most people I come
across are too lazy or scared of failure.

